# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  DITS HWK Repair Video

## mohamed73

1. Run "DITS HWK Repair.exe"
2. Click on setting and do select setting as shown "DITS HWK Repair Setting.jpg" then press ok
3. Select MSP430F11X1
3. Click on erase
4. Then open the file "NEW_HWK_3.08 HWL Flash File.bin" and click on prog     *Your hwk will be ok* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## وائل حكاية

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## hanialia

مشكووور أخي الكريم

----------

